# The big snip



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff goes for his snip on Thursday. I'd normally not be nervous about it, but my husband and I finally figured out that the reason we had so much trouble with him for that week or so was because he was having a bad reaction to all his vaccinations. I am worried about the anesthesia. I'm sure he'll be okay, but I am just a bit nervous.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We will thinking of you both this Thurday..I am sure things will go well...just let us now how things go!!!!!:hug: to you and Gryff!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

He will be just fine dont worrie . Before you know it he will be back to his old self again


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sure he will do great =- hang in there Gryff - its not that bad. If you are concerned about the vacinations and now anesthesia, talk to the vet tomorrow and maybe they can reassure you on thisl Did you finally get Yoda done, Susan??


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Tully's wishing Gryff luck, as he goes for BigSnip soon too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ivy~ If you have Diane Klumb's book, the Havanese, anesthesia is discussed on p.119. If you don't have it but, want to know what it says, PM me and I'll type it out for you. Specific names of anesthesia best used w/havanese, as well as the safe method of putting them under, are given.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending good vibes for you on Thursday. I agree with bloodwork beforehand if you can. Keep us updated.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck with Gryff's snip on Thursday! Kubrick hopes he will get better soon after as he is also going in for his snip pretty soon!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good Luck to you and Gryff! I know just how you feel because Rufus is going in tomorrow for his snip too! I'm getting sorta nervous about it tonight. Did your vet explain to you what sort of anesthesia they're using? Mine uses Isoflurane (yeah, that's the good one!), but they talked about the pre-anesthesia and I can make a choice on that. I haven't decided yet. For the pre-anesthesia they use Ketamine or Valium...or I can choose Propofol which clears the system a bit faster. I wonder if that would be a good choice for Gryff? They told me the propophol would cost a bit more, but it wasn't so awfully much more. My vet also does pre-op bloodwork and generally does what they call a level one, but I could opt for the level two bloodwork that's a bit more extensive.

Did they tell you how long before they can have a bath? My vet will use surgical glue. :crutch: OK sorry for the thread swipe! I am commisserating with you!! Good luck!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ivy and Christy,

Wishing Gryff and Rufus all the best tomorow! I will be hoping they both are back to their usual playful selves in no time. 

Susan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Rufus and Gryff wishing you all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Marie and Susan. I'll sure be happier when it's over and these guys are both back home and doing better!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll pray all goes well and heals quickly for both of these precious boys!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending lots of good vibes to Gryff & Rufus today. Keep us updated on how our guys are doing. :kiss: 

Christy my vet used surgical glue also and told me to wait 2 weeks to bath, that's today so you know what I am doing tonight.. :bathbaby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck babies!!! You will be home with Mommy soon!! Play it up, get extra loves, whine a little, you will get to sleep in bed with Mommy - whine some more, you can get on the couch, whine some more, you get extra treats....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Sending lots of good vibes to Gryff & Rufus today. Keep us updated on how our guys are doing. :kiss:
> 
> Christy my vet used surgical glue also and told me to wait 2 weeks to bath, that's today so you know what I am doing tonight.. :bathbaby:


Thanks Leeann! It's good to know WHEN...gee whiz..2 weeks?? He's gonna look pretty scruffy! At least you'll have your little fluffy boy back tonite!



Laurief said:


> Good luck babies!!! You will be home with Mommy soon!! Play it up, get extra loves, whine a little, you will get to sleep in bed with Mommy - whine some more, you can get on the couch, whine some more, you get extra treats....


Ohhhh you're a BAD influence!! :croc: heehee!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am not much help either when people consider a new pup - MHS is my middle name!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I will be thinking of Rufus and Gryff today!
Keep us updated...


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE=Laurief;53875]I am not much help either when people consider a new pup - MHS is my middle name!!!![/QUOTE]

I hear you on MHS being my middle name, Laurie. I have to police myselfound: Thank goodness, I want mine in full coat and the grooming takes so long, it's the only thing, keeping me sane and not getting moreound:

Me and the boys are sending good vibes for the snip-snip boys today.

They should of talked to Monte, he knows all the delays tactics.ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending good healing vibes to Gryff and Rufus!!! keep us posted.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Good luck today Rufus and Gryff!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck to both Rufus and Gryff! I hope the surgery goes well and you're back home before you know it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Gryff goes for his snip on Thursday. I'd normally not be nervous about it, but my husband and I finally figured out that the reason we had so much trouble with him for that week or so was because he was having a bad reaction to all his vaccinations. I am worried about the anesthesia. I'm sure he'll be okay, but I am just a bit nervous.


That's today and I'm late reading posts. How is he doing?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff just got home. He ran right up the stairs and strutted down the hall to my office, rolled on his back and wanted his belly rubbed. I think he's going to do just fine. Thanks to everybody.

How is Rufus?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You go - Gryff - I am guessing he will be fine!! from the sounds of it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OH! You lucky girl!! Gryff is home already and it sounds like he is doing great!! :whoo: 

Geez! I'm going crazy! I have to call them back at 4:00 to see about picking him up. They called me at 11:30 and I was out of the office, so I missed the message! The cold hard answering machine informed me that he was waking up and everything went fine and that I could call at 4:45 to get an update and find out when to pick him up. Since then I've called back twice and was told the nurse was out to lunch and then in helping with a procedure...but Rufus is fine and I can call back now at 4:00. Hey! at least they cut 45 minutes off my wait! It's 3:10 now, so 50 more minutes before I can call. Hopefully they'll say come on down! I have my stuff all ready to head out the door at a moments notice! I want my boy back! :Cry:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that Gryff is back home and that both him and Rufus went through surgery just fine! :whoo:

I hope you will be able to pick Rufus up soon, Christy, and that time will go faster so you can find out when! LOL.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Gryff is home :whoo: Sounds like he is doing great, such good news.

Almost time for Rufus to come home, hurry up little guy, mommy is waiting.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Let us know when Rufus comes home.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

We got home a half hour ago, but this is the first I could get away to write. Rufus feels pretty awful. He's just lying here sorta in and out of sleep (eyes open) and whining softly. Before the vet released him they showed me "the goods" and he is really bruised down there. They advised me to use the collar right away since they felt he would lick since he is so bruised. Larry cooked up some rice just in case he is hungry later, but it sure doesn't look like he'll feel that good tonight. I sure hope he feels better soon.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh no. I'm sorry to hear Rufus is having a tough go of it. Gryff looks really good "down there". He doesn't have any stitches or bruises. It's just a little red and looks like he got cut on something.

I gave him some pain meds about an hour ago so he wouldn't have any trouble sleeping.

Let us know how Rufus is in the morning.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Let us know how Rufus is in the morning.


I will! The vet gave him a shot of pain meds at the vets and sent home pain meds, enough for four days. I sure wish he was bouncy like Gryff!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear Rufus is not feeling well. Hopefully the pain med will knock him out and he will feel better in the morning.

Did they say why he was so bruised. None of my three bruised at all, and were wide awake when they got home. They had it done in the morning and were home by 3:00-4:00.

Give him extra kisses from me and the boys.




Glad to hear Gryff is doing good, hopefully he will hardly notice.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear Gryff is doing well.

Christy, I hope that Rufus feels better soon. I am so sorry that he had it a bit rough. Sending lots of healthy, comfy thoughts to him.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Gryff is doing so well. 
Christy I hope Rufus is just reacting to still having some anesthesia in his system and after a good night's sleep tonight and some more pain meds he'll feel much, much better tomorrow. 

I remember it took Sedona awhile to recover from the anesthesia when she had her tooth pulled. She cried too. It broke my heart but by the next day she was much better.

Susan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Paige! I'll give him those kisses and more. Thank you Poonima.



mckennasedona said:


> I'm glad to hear Gryff is doing so well.
> Christy I hope Rufus is just reacting to still having some anesthesia in his system and after a good night's sleep tonight and some more pain meds he'll feel much, much better tomorrow.


Susan, I hope you're right. They didn't say why he is so bruised.  I hope it's mostly just feeling ooky from the anesthesia. I always feel barfy from it, myself.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad to hear that Gryff is doing well. Feel better soon Rufus!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, Kubrick sends Rufus a :kiss: and I hope he feels better. I'm sure that tomorrow after the pain meds kick in he will be feeling much more like his old self.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey guys, all your good thoughts are helping! Rufus was slow to come around but has now been able to eat some rice...and then more rice with veggies... and then a dish of kibble!  He's had water and pottied outside and seems to be doing ok! I can tell the booboo is really sore and he is amazing how he can still get to it even with his cone on. :nono: If I fuss over him he whines and whines...but give him a chewy and all the whining stops! Funny boy! Food is everything! Since he's workign aroudn the cone so well, I think I'll go shopping in the morning for a onesie.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is still doing well but he didn't want to stay on our bed tonight. He jumped off after a few hours and came into my office on his own and curled up on the floor. That was a bit odd. I am in my office now and he's quite content. I will bring him back with me when I go back to bed. I gave him a pain med before bed and maybe he's just a bit off.

Glad to hear Rufus is doing better. I am curious about the bruising and the need for a cone. Gryff has no external stitches at all. It barely looks like anything was even done.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm glad the neutering is over for Gryff and Rufus.

Christy- Wilson's Mom (Kristen), who is Mommy to Rufus' littermate, had Wilson neutered too today. She told me that he was quite the "drama king". The vet told her he was fine as long as someone held him all the time. The minute they put him down, he cried "bloody murder". :Cry: She's prepared to spend alot of time holding him tonight and tomorrow. Poor little puppies. Don't you just hate it when they hurt? Hopefully, they'll be better in a day or two.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How are our boys doing this morning?

Ivy sounds like Gyff just wanted to be with his mommy.

Christy Monte had a lot of brusing and was real swollen also, it took 3 days of holding him and LOTS of belly rubs before he bounced back. It was very hard on me knowing he was in pain but now I know what happend yup he had been talking to Laurie behind my back on how to get extra belly rubs..

I told DH he had bigger you know whats than Riley that's why he is in more pain LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh gosh,

I have a feeling Gucci will be a drama queen, too! lol, She had to be held by ME after she was stung by the wasp. Poor lil' ones  Pain is NO fun.

I hope Gryff is better today, maybe he just needed a cooler spot on the floor? The pain meds can make your body temp seem off?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope our snip snip babies are ok today. My vet was very strict about the pain med, she said, give them to the pups regularly until they were gone(I think it was only for 2 days) but that it is sometimes hard for us to tell if a dog is in pain, but she said - believe me they are in pain so give them the meds. Did you guys get any pain meds? None of my guys bruised - that sounds horrible - poor babies!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann, It sounds like Rufus is doing just like Monte except he sure doesn't want belly rubs! I can't even touch the area an inch or so away and he jumps! He's very sore!. It's gonna be a long hard day...I've been up with him since 1:00am. He's been fussy and thirsty and then we gotta go out in the rain to go pee. He keeps digging at his bed. I think it's because he can't get comfortable. Poor guy. I had to leave the bedroom and let Larry sleep, so we cuddled up on the floor in the other room and Rufus just fussed and wiggled all night! He's a pillow stealer too! I got him to eat some kibble tis morning and I plan to try and hold off until 7 for his pain meds. Little bugger looks like he'll try to sleep now that he's keep me awake all night.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww. glad to hear Gryff is doing so well. I hope Rufus feels better as the day goes on. Jasper was like Rufus and Cash like Gryff. I guess each pup deals with it differently.... belly rubs to Gryff- cuddles and ear scratches to Rufus,,,


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Christy I’m sorry, it is so hard when they are hurting. Monte would not let me get near that area either. The only way I could get him to sleep was holding him in my arms like a baby on his back and rub his upper belly. Does Rufus like to be on his back? If so give it a try, it also allows them to spread their lower legs wide open so no rubbing or pressure is on his boo boo. Give him extra hugs & kisses from us and keep us updated on how his day is going :kiss:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

ivyagogo said:


> Gryff goes for his snip on Thursday. I'd normally not be nervous about it, but my husband and I finally figured out that the reason we had so much trouble with him for that week or so was because he was having a bad reaction to all his vaccinations. I am worried about the anesthesia. I'm sure he'll be okay, but I am just a bit nervous.


I hope things went well for the big snip. It is always a sickening feeling relinquishing your baby for even a little while. The wanted to keep Sully over night. We wanted none of it, they said it was my choice to come get him, but they advised against it. A couple hours is one thing, 24+ no way. The Dr. asked me a bunch of questions like have I dealt with something like this before, bah blah blah. And signed off. I hope you little one coasted thru perfectly and is on the road to a fast recovery! ::Hugs::

Krimsin


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Aw, poor guys! I had Shaw (seaclaid) snipped on Monday, and he is still whining and having a rough time of it! He did pull out one stitch today, but it seems to be okay. He is just so miserable, wants to be held all the time, won't go down the stairs unless I carry him, and whines when he poops. (altho it's not real hard..sorry for the graphics).

Skyver didn't have as rough of a time at all, I wasn't prepared for this! Shaw is a little red down there, but I think that's from trying to rub his tummy on everything, and he just can't get comfortable. I put a tshirt on him so he can't reach it, but he's so good at undressing himself, that pretty soon he's got it off and is licking! And it's been 5 days  I sure hope Rufus feels better and am glad that Gryff did so well


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh give Shaw a big kiss from us!! Feel better.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Does Rufus like to be on his back? If so give it a try, it also allows them to spread their lower legs wide open so no rubbing or pressure is on his boo boo. :kiss:


Nope. He's not really a "back" boy. He loves to lay on his belly with his legs stretched out all the way back! He's mostly curling up on his side this morning. I think the pain meds helped. He's been sleeping most of the morning. I decided to skip out on work and stay home and pamper my boy. I'm still in my jammies and we're cuddled down staying dry and warm today. I sure hope he isn't getting mats. He's starting to mat up some each day lately and he's not gonna let me do any combing of his underside or the insides of his back legs.



jolynn said:


> Aw, poor guys! I had Shaw (seaclaid) snipped on Monday, and he is still whining and having a rough time of it!


Poor Shaw! 5 days and he is still miserable? Have you checked his incision for any swelling, oozing or redness? (*sorry for such a lovely picture) My vet said they usually recover very quickly, but if they get the lickies the incision can become infected pretty easily. I sure hope he is feeling better today!


----------



## Wilson's Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

wow, Wilson and I had a rough night with zero sleep for the both of us. I think his cone was bothering him more than the pain . As Maddie's mom mentioned, Wilson is being a drama king. He will stop crying when I hold him. Last night he was on the side of our bed on his donut bed in his x-pen. He is content as can be on my lap right now. I am going to have my husband pick up a onesies. Christy~ let me know how Rufus does with his onesies.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wilson's Mom said:


> wow, Wilson and I had a rough night with zero sleep for the both of us. I think his cone was bothering him more than the pain . As Maddie's mom mentioned, Wilson is being a drama king. He will stop crying when I hold him. Last night he was on the side of our bed on his donut bed in his x-pen. He is content as can be on my lap right now. I am going to have my husband pick up a onesies. Christy~ let me know how Rufus does with his onesies.


I'm sorry to hear Wilson is having such a rough time too. 
Isn't it crazy how both these boys are acting exactly the same? I'm glad Rufus is finally sleeping now, I should be trying to sleep too but I'm not good at sleeping in the afternoon. We'll go see aobut a onesie for him after he gets some rest. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh I hope all the little babies feel better soon. Pain isn't fun. 

Joanne, when do you go see the vet next for Sieclaid? Maybe the vet can take a look at it then and give some kind of soothing cream.. Big hugs to you both.. :grouphug:

And big hugs to all you mommies/daddies with your newly snipped little ones.. :grouphug:


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

We don't need to go back to the vet till 7-10 days for stitch removal, so that's Monday or later. He's an hour away, but if it isn't better by tomorrow, I'm going for a drive and have him look at it anyway. I'm tempted to put some antibiotic cream on it myself. Or bag balm.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is acting like nothing happened. It seems to me that there are several ways to do the neutering. Gryff has no external stitches. It really looks like he was just cut with an exacto-knife and he has the remnants of a cut. It hardly looks like he just had surgery. All his stitches were internal. No dressing, no stitches, no cone. I actually took a picture of his surgery site, but I feel too perverted to post it!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, lucky Gryff! That's they way they should do all dogs, then!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad he's doing better! I'd love to see the pics. I'm curious.

There are 3 vets at the clinic we use and one uses the old fashioned stitches (the older vet) and the other younger vet uses the laser and internal stitches. We will go with younger guy, even though I like seeing the older vet for other things. LOL I'd rather Gucci have a speedy, clean recovery.

I hope Rufus is feeling better! And Wilson! Gosh, lots of snipping this week.

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Gryff is acting like nothing happened. It seems to me that there are several ways to do the neutering. Gryff has no external stitches. It really looks like he was just cut with an exacto-knife and he has the remnants of a cut. It hardly looks like he just had surgery. All his stitches were internal. No dressing, no stitches, no cone. I actually took a picture of his surgery site, but I feel too perverted to post it!


OK girlie, I'm game! Lets take a look-see. 

I thought about doing the same thing. Rufus's uhummm looks like a strawberry--same bright red color! He doesn't have stitches either. They used surgical glue so he won't need to be seen at the vets again as long as he is doing ok.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ivy,
Post the picture!! I would like to compare it to what beamers looked like.. I'm sure lots of other people would like you to post it to! 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ivy, please post the pic! I would like to see what it looks like... Kubrick is going in soon and it would be nice to see what a clean surgical procedure looks like.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

ivyagogo said:


> Gryff is acting like nothing happened. It seems to me that there are several ways to do the neutering. *Gryff has no external stitches. It really looks like he was just cut with an exacto-knife and he has the remnants of a cut. It hardly looks like he just had surgery. All his stitches were internal. No dressing, no stitches, no cone.* I actually took a picture of his surgery site, but I feel too perverted to post it!


That's what it was like for my three boys, I did the laser once and didn't the other two times and didn't notice a difference between the two.

They were a little sore after I brought them home, but fine the next day.

I also didn't get a cone sent home with them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish I took a picture of Monte’s. I will say I had the same vet do Monte that did Riley and they looked totally different. But I was not lying when I told DH Monte had bigger you know whats.. Riley came home nice and flat, no skin hanging and Monte look like he still had his marbles. Once the swelling went down it looks 10x better.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo had internal stiches as well and he recovered very nicely... I think I was the one panicking here.  The vet did ask to see him a week later anyways, as a follow up at no charge to make sure he was healing nicely. I was told that if it is red and inflammed to give her a call immediately because it might be a sign of infection. Not to startle you or anything, but if the pup is extremely uncomfortable then the vet should check him out.... Poor guy.. 

Gryff is a cutie! That is so great he recovered nicely.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ouch! I'm so sorry Seaclaid, Rufus, and Wilson are having such a hard time. I guess each dog has their own pain tolerance, just like people. Its so hard on the Mommies. I hope their pain decreases as the day goes on and tomorrow is better. Hugs to all the puppies and their mommies. :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

reece said:


> I also didn't get a cone sent home with them.


They didn't send one home with us either. Rufus already had one at home. They did say he'd need it though.



lbkar said:


> But I was not lying when I told DH Monte had bigger you know whats.. Riley came home nice and flat, no skin hanging and Monte look like he still had his marbles. Once the swelling went down it looks 10x better.


Maybe thats what make the difference? Rufus looked like he had his bags packed for a two week trip!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, Shaw had some pretty big cahoonas, too. I wasn't even sure they did the surgery, he still had a pretty big..pouch  And Skyver is such a little doggie, even at 11 months, he only weighs 5 pounds.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay, I'm kind of skeeved out by posting these. I feel like a "petaphile"! Ha ha. No seriously, in the interest of our boys here are Gryff's lack of testicles:



















By the way, I never knew how difficult it would be to take a picture of your doggie's private parts. Everytime I rolled him over, he would either try to bite the camera lens or lick himself!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats pretty much how beamers looked. (I should have taken pics!!) He was active and fine the day of the surgery to.. I'm not certain what technique they actually used for his neuter though.. hmmmm


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan looked the same!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gryff looks great!! I wish Rufus was looking like that. Here's a pic of Rufus and you can see why he is feeling so awful. (yeah feeling a bit skeevy too)

I usually don't like to do photos unless he's bathed and brushed so please pardon.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Christy,

Did you ask the vet why it looks as such? I'm assuming that was all normal looking before the Op??

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

PETAPHILE??????????? ound: ound: Girl, you are a riot! ound: 

Gryff's incision looks great! Rufus's looks more painful  Christy, is it bleeding/blood around it or some type of solution to sterilize? Owwiiee! Poor thing.

The difference of stitches used makes a big difference, thanks for sharing the pictures, ladies.

And don't worry about not brushing them down there, I wouldn't risk hurting them either! 

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ouch! Poor Rufus. No wonder he's not feeling too well. I'd ask the vet about it. I don't think he should be looking like that. If I had surgery and was still looking all red like that, I'd call my doctor. And by all means, keep him heavily doped up. Poor guy looks like he needs it. I'm sure he'll be okay, but I really think you should have your vet take a peek.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, that really does look horrible! Did you ask your vet why it looks like that? Maybe you should tell him that it's still swollen. Poor Rufus. :hug:

Ivy, Gryff really does look like he has a clean cut. That's great.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Christy, is it bleeding/blood around it or some type of solution to sterilize?


It was just that red last night when I picked him up a and they told me it was bruising. It's not bleeding or oozing or anything. He barely trusted me enough to get a picture and he sure doesn't want me touching it so I won't be getting to clean him up at all. The color really looks "angry", but it is under the skin and it isn't spreading at all. He seems to feeling better all the time though! He's playing a bit with his new get well soon toy and digging like crazy on his blanket.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

A get well soon toy! I am such a bad mommy. I didn't think to get Gryff a toy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Hi Christy,
> 
> Did you ask the vet why it looks as such? I'm assuming that was all normal looking before the Op??
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, This is the first male dog I have ever had. He was beginning to change in appearance though. He went from being soft and pink and furry to pretty heavily veined in the few weeks just prior to his neuter. :redface: I wouldn't know if this was average or not. :redface:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley looked like Gryff all clean no swelling and Monte looked like Rufus all red and swollen. I used the same Dr. for both just different size marbles LOL. I wonder if the bigger they are maybe more blood vessels they have to contend with?? 

I took this picture of Monte, you cant see too well but if you click on the picture to make it a little bigger you can see a little better.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ouch. Poor Rufus. That does look painful. Poor baby. I'm glad to hear he's playing with his new toy.

Susan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Riley looked like Gryff all clean no swelling and Monte looked like Rufus all red and swollen. I used the same Dr. for both just different size marbles LOL. I wonder if the bigger they are maybe more blood vessels they have to contend with??
> 
> I took this picture of Monte, you cant see too well but if you click on the picture to make it a little bigger you can see a little better.


Thanks Leeann. It sure feels more comfortable to hear that Rufus isn't the only one that had this kind of experience. I can see that Monte was really red just like Rufus. Poor guy! Did you absolutely panic after seeing how mild Riley looked in comparisson?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Rufus is feeling better. I believe in a NEW TOY for every occasion! ound: I recommend picking up the stuffed pumpkin from Starbucks. Gucci has been dragging it around all day since I got it for her this morning! 

I think some dogs will just be more sensitive down there. Even if the incision isn't red, it could still hurt just as bad I suppose.

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm glad to hear Rufus is feeling better. I believe in a NEW TOY for every occasion! ound:
> 
> Kara


Thank you! I believe in that one too! I just have a big box in the closet full of new ones so we can pull one out at any time! It never hurts to have a few spares. I gotta check out the pumpkin thanks!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thanks Leeann. It sure feels more comfortable to hear that Rufus isn't the only one that had this kind of experience. I can see that Monte was really red just like Rufus. Poor guy! Did you absolutely panic after seeing how mild Riley looked in comparisson?


Yes I did panic and almost dragged him back to the vets. He had his operation on a Thursday also and on Sat. morning he still was not himself I really started to panic but he did start to come around and play a little like Rufus. His happy attitude and sparkle in his eye did not come back until Monday morning.
But Monte is my more laid back snuggle bug where Riley is my rough tough kinda guy. Some guys just take a little longer I guess.
Give him lots of kisses for us.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thank you! I believe in that one too! I just have a big box in the closet full of new ones so we can pull one out at any time! It never hurts to have a few spares. I gotta check out the pumpkin thanks!


ound: LOL I have a huge bag of toys in the closet, you never know when you might need one. Riley has figured out that there is a bag of toys in the hall closet so now when wants a new toy he goes over and scratches at the door, little stinker. ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I also have a big drawer full of toys for Kubrick. Once he starts to "kill" one of his, I bring the next one out. I also have extras of all his favorite toys in case he loses or destroys one.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

"Riley looked like Gryff all clean no swelling and Monte looked like Rufus all red and swollen. I used the same Dr. for both just different size marbles LOL. I wonder if the bigger they are maybe more blood vessels they have to contend with?? "


WAIT A MINUTE! What are you saying about my dog's manhood?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:becky:


lbkar said:


> ound: LOL I have a huge bag of toys in the closet..





Lina said:


> I also have a big drawer full of toys for Kubrick.


See, I'm NOT crazy!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My husband thinks Gryff has too many toys...and he really only has a few. Mostly, he's into his chewy rawhide things. I have a basket in the hallway and he takes out whatever he wants to play with and then leaves toys all over the house.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thank you! I believe in that one too! I just have a big box in the closet full of new ones so we can pull one out at any time! It never hurts to have a few spares. I gotta check out the pumpkin thanks!


I NEED to put her toys in a big box and in the closet! ound: Right now, they are overflowing out of her toybox next to my couch, and upstairs next to the bed....OH..and then there are the ones outside on the deck!

I saw the lil' stuffed pumpkin at Starbucks today and figured what the heck. She likes chewing the stem (soft) on it. ound:

Christy, she would take a toy over food anyday. The other day I brought home a bison bone and a rope toy, she played with the rope toy for 3 hours and would not glance at the bone.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> "Riley looked like Gryff all clean no swelling and Monte looked like Rufus all red and swollen. I used the same Dr. for both just different size marbles LOL. I wonder if the bigger they are maybe more blood vessels they have to contend with?? "
> 
> WAIT A MINUTE! What are you saying about my dog's manhood?


ound: I guess the same thing about my Ry.. poor guys LOL ound:

But my Riley has a lot more attitude than Monte so I guess size does not matter with them..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy,
Not to alarm you as Leann had the same experience, but I have to say that I would be calling the vet tomorrow if there is not a major improvement at that site. That looks horrible to me!! When Lily was spayed, she had a very red incision and I brought her back to the Dr. the next day and they said , oh she is fine, and within 1 1/2 days is was 5x worse & she had a full blown infection & had to get antibiotics. Logans neuter looked like Gryffs, just the stiches at the one site, Is it possible that they went in at that second site?? Poort baby! I think he needs a new toy every hour!!
ps - I have a big bag of new toys in the living room, which the dogs cannot get into as I have an electric fence at the doorway, and they KNOW it is there!! Everytime I go in the room & toward that corner, they all come running and sit at the doorway & watch me!! They are hilarious!

Keep us up to date on poor Rufus!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Get well soon boys......


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you all for you good wishes for Rufus. It's nice at these times to have friends who know what you're going through. 

Laurie, at this point I'm not alarmed, but I am watching it. The vet's office is open tomorrow too so if doesn't look good I will take him and have him looked at.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Is Rufus constipated? Gryff went poop when I first brought him home, but he hasn't gone since. I know I've had that happen to me after anesthesia, but I would like to know if it's common in dogs too. I'd hate to add up the amount of time I've wasted walking him around the past 24 hours telling him to go poopy. Luckily my neighbors are far enough away that they aren't going to laugh at me.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh--I hope Rufus is alright.It looks scary to me.Quincy's was clean looking,small and just skin color.That redness is scary to me.Maybe you could just call your vet and tell him about it to feel reassured.Vinnie's was just the same--though when he was hit by a car and it hurt his leg,his nads swelled as big as a pop can(one inside-one outside)he was all bloody and beet red like that.He was terribly bruised...:hug:to Rufus:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I would call the vet first thing in the A.M. I have had two males dogs and 5 male cats neutered, and none of them ever looked like that after surgery. I think some swelling is OK, but that looks a little overdone.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have to agree... I am worried about sweet Rufus.

None of my boys had any redness..and that is extremely red. 

I hope this doesn't offend you..or scare you, I think we are all just very concered...It just doesn't look right.:grouphug: :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok guys I'll speak with the vet tomorrow. Already tonight though, the swelling is down a little bit and the color isn't so angry looking.



ivyagogo said:


> Is Rufus constipated?


Not at all. He's pooped three times since he got home. He's been eating really well too.  Does Gryff act like ne needs to go?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If the swelling is down--that's good Christy--but call just for the redness...I'd rather have you be safe then sorry..is he licking and bothering it?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> If the swelling is down--that's good Christy--but call just for the redness...I'd rather have you be safe then sorry..is he licking and bothering it?


Well for the most part he's leaving it alone. Right now he has his food bowl overturned and is chasing it all over the floor! :laugh: 
The thing about the redness, is it was like that when I picked him up yesterday and the nurse showed it to me and explained he was bruised. That's why she said to put him in to a collar right away because he would most likely try to lick it. He does try every once in awhile to lick, but he's wearing a collar and I'm keeping a very close eye on him.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He just sniffs around forever, but never makes an attempt to go.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Ivy and Christy, and anyone else whose had a neuter or spay performed, what was the preop routine the night before. My vet is recommending Hank be NPO (nothing by mouth) after 8 PM. Any other plans prior to the procedure: preop bath, etc.?

Thanks and all the best to your little guys - hope they have a restful evening.

_*'Lo*_


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The redness is scary, I talked to my vet twice about Monte. He told me as long as the swelling did not get worse and the insision was not all red or pussy he is fine just very bruised. It doesnt hurt to talk to the vet Christy he is the one that did the surgery and knows what Rufus looked like when they sent him home. It did give me peace of mind after talking to them.
Let us know how he is doing this morning, hopefully some of the swelling is down and our worry is for nothing :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope Rufus is feeling better today!! And his incision is looking better!! I just showed the pic to Hubby & he was concerned too. I am by no means an expert on this but... Please let us know.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy, both my boys looked like Rufus. but it went down daily. If you are concerned I would take him to the vet to check it out-- I am sure it is fine but it will ease your mind. 

Hope both Rufus and Gryff are on the mend..


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff finally went poop this morning. Yeah poop! Then he decided that he was going to play with the 95 pound German Shepherd who was walking by. So much for resting for 7 days, huh. Shotzy is really good with small dogs. He is in training as a therapy dog and knows to lie down and let the small dogs come to him. Gryff and Shotzy went for a little walk and had a good time.

I hope Rufus is doing well this morning.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah poop!! I'm sure that will ease you mind! It sounds like Gryff is back to business as usual! 

Rufus is acting like nothing ever happened. He's gigging up his bed and frantically begging to me to play! The swelling and redness is less this morning too. 

Missy, both your boys were red like Rufus? Well, there seem to be a few of us that came out that way then. That's why forums are so cool, I love it when other post what they went through, and we can see a wider range of experience than our own. 

Pre-op stuff? I was told not to feed Rufus after midnight. And he could have a LITTLE water in the morngng, but not too much. (I always stop feeding at 8:00pm before surgery dates. Midnight just seems to be pushing it.) I wasn't told anything specific aboput bathing. He'd had a bath 4 days before.

I was surprised by the post-op info. I was told he can have a bath after only a week as long as he's healing fine. I know alot of vets have said 2 weeks on that. My vet said it's a simple precedure they recover very quickly.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, I missed so much since last night.... I do have to say that that incision looks very inflammed. What has your vet said? Poor little puppy, I can only imagine how painful that must have been.  But I am happy to hear that it is getting better. I honestly don't care what any vet says, a neuter/spay site should never look like that... Hugs to you both.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lo, based on the sole fact that they can't be bathed for 10-14 days after surgery, I'm going to try and give Kubrick a bath the day before he's scheduled. I think he gets very dirty if I wait two days past his weekly bath... I'm not sure how I'm going to last two whole weeks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am very glad that Rufus is feeling better today!! lets hope each day he is better and better!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, that's great that Rufus is feeling better today! Hopefully he will recover and be back to his old self soon.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheer2: I'm so glad Rufus is getting back to his old self.:cheer2:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wilson's mom? How is Wilson doing today? I hope he's feeling much better too. Since these two are litter mates it's interesting to compare how they handle things.

I just realized I hadn't given R. any pain meds this morning! :doh: 
Well, I guess that just shows how much better he's feeling! :becky: He hasn't shown any signs that his surgery site is bothering at all. Since I did remember though, I gave him a dose for today just to be extra sure he isn't feeling any pain and hopefully that will hold off any lickies too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OK I just spoke with the nurse about Rufus and she said that it could just be that they hit a surface vein and that would cause more redness. Sometimes that happens and it really looks much worse than it is. Since the bright redness is leaving, to be replaced by a darker brown/purple color there is no new bleeding and since the incision is not weeping or showing other signs of a problem I don't need to worry and he will be just fine. They did say I could feel free to call later if I have any concerns. 

Thank you all for being so concerned. This is such a supportive Hav community! I have to say, I love my vet. I have every confidence that they did a fine job. I know Rufus' neuter is not the one a vet would wish to show as the poster child of surgeries but I don't feel that it was botched or anything like that. His is just a different example of how it goes sometimes. 

It's always hard to have my "kids" feel poorly, so in that I felt especially bad for him that first day. He is recovering very quickly though and that's great! I can't wait until he looks as good as he feels!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I'm glad that it sounds like it just looks worse than it looks! Hopefully now it will start to look better since Rufus seems to feel better. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy, I am so glad that you made the call. If not to ease your mind but to just be sure that they feel that all is ok with Rufus. It is true that several people can go thru the same surgery by the same surgeon and have different outcomes, I am just glad that Rufus seems to be feeling better!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm glad you called also Christy, it took weight off my mind so I'm sure it did for you as well. Rufus sounds like he is doing really good today, that's great.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah Rufus! I'm glad you called too. I never though anything was really wrong, but it's good to check.


----------



## Wilson's Mom (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy~ It is interesting so compare Rufus and Wilson because they do seem to react very similar. (Wilson behaved very similar to Rufus at puppy class.)
Wilson is doing ok today. We did just give him some pain med because he was crying and could not seem to get comfortable. He seems to feel better whenever he hears his food being prepared. Wilson's appitite has not been affected.
We are watching him like a hawk and do not have his cone on him except for at night. Wilson can't seem to figure out how to walk with the cone and he freaks out unless just laying in his bed with the cone on. The onesie did not really work that well. It seemed uncomfortable for him, we took it off right away.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wilson's Mom said:


> He seems to feel better whenever he hears his food being prepared. Wilson's appitite has not been affected.
> We are watching him like a hawk and do not have his cone on him except for at night. Wilson can't seem to figure out how to walk with the cone and he freaks out unless just laying in his bed with the cone on. The onesie did not really work that well. It seemed uncomfortable for him, we took it off right away.


Hahaha! That's one place Rufus was never affected either! His appetite is good and strong! Kimberly's dogs all seem to be good eaters! 
Rufus has plenty of experience wearing a cone, so he's not slowed down by it one bit. Today he's really been trying to lick, so I put him in a onesie annnd the cone and also on a leash even in the house. He kept sneaking away to lick! The cone doesn't completely stop him.

Earlier in this thread we posted pics of Gryff's surgery and Rufus'. Gryff barely has a mark on him! But Rufus has some awful bruising. How did Wilson do so far as bruising? I hope he came out nice like Gryff!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oops! sorry, I forgot the pic of Rufus' onesie.

That's a big yawn, cuz mama's so boring.... snooze. He's asleep on my lap right now!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

On my, I love the onsie - that is just too cute!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

cHRISTY - I wanted to check and see how Rufus is doing?? Is he healing up ok???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, I'm just seeing this topic, so I'm glad you emailed me. The incision really did look bad. Yikes!

Kristen called and kept me abreast of Wilson's antics. Those two boys know how to work the people around them! They are very well loved.

Ivy, I'm so glad Gryff went through the surgery smoothly and recovered so quickly!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Christy, how is Rufus doing now? Gryff still has a little scab, but he's almost all healed now.

I love the onesie. Too cute. Gryff doesn't have any clothes yet. Poor naked dog.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ivyagogo said:


> I love the onesie. Too cute. Gryff doesn't have any clothes yet. Poor naked dog.


 I forgot to comment on the onesie. Rufus does look adorable in it! I saw someone else put some Underoos on her male puppy after his neuter. It was just enough of a deterrent to keep him from licking the incision site, and it looked really cute too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

CHRISTY//ARe you out there?? Can we get an update on Rufus and the kissable belly? Is he healing ok? I have been thinking about him. I too love the onsie, I wish I had that idea when my guys were done.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, she may not be able to get online until later today, but she has updated me that Rufus is back to his normal self as of last night. She can post more detail later, but I didn't want you to worry.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly, I was really worried, especially since she had not said anything since last week. Glad to know he is doing better and hopefully she can fill us all in later.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No problem! To quote Christy, "_I am so glad he is back to his funny little self_" - ha ha! I had a black dog (Lito) that had some bruising in his scrotum after neuter, but nothing like that. Rufus' bruising really looked bad. I think the light flesh and hair around the area made it even more obvious and wicked looking.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oops! :sorry: to leave you hanging! I had some last minute birthday shopping for my daughter! She is 22 today!

Rufus is back to normal. :becky: He has only a tiny scab left and is looking much much better. Phew! That was a hard one! He is finally getting through with the itchies too. For ahwile there he would run, jump, thrash and scruffle through the grass trying to itch himself! He looked like he was possessed or something! :crazy: Now hopefully we can hang up his plastic collar for good!

I'm really wondering now if his "bruising" wasn't really a bad razor burn. I forgot my golden rule to always tell the doctor I don't want any trainees! After a few days of healing most of his "bruising" was feeling rather scabbish.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Christy- I was really worried about Rufus! I dont think that bruising was from the shave, it was too perfectly round. He must just bruise easily --- but in the end the important thing is that he is feeling better and is back to normal!! Give him a kiss for me and the 3 L's


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Give him a kiss for me and the 3 L's


I'll be sure to do that! :hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I so glad to hear Rufus is back to his old cutie self.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great that Rufus is back to his old self, Christy! I was worried about his bruises too, and I'm glad that he has finally gotten over it. Kubrick sends kisses too! :kiss:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Paige and Lina.  It's great to see him back to business as usual!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Oops! sorry, I forgot the pic of Rufus' onesie.
> 
> That's a big yawn, cuz mama's so boring.... snooze. He's asleep on my lap right now!


Christy,

Rufus looks ADORABLE in his onesie! I just found this thread and I'm glad Rufus is recovering all right - the photo was kind of scary  Glad all is well.

When we put Scout in a onesie after his neuter surgery, since he is so black and the onesie was white, it made him look like a monkey!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Christy,
> 
> Rufus looks ADORABLE in his onesie! I just found this thread and I'm glad Rufus is recovering all right - the photo was kind of scary  Glad all is well.
> 
> When we put Scout in a onesie after his neuter surgery, since he is so black and the onesie was white, it made him look like a monkey!


Thank you Jane. He did look cute, but he's happier now that the onesie is gone! He's not a huge fan of clothes that snap at the crotch. :croc: 
I bet Scout looked adorable. You have such beautiful dogs. I hope you get a handle on this skin irritation problem soon. You must be frustrated.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Christy,
Rufus looks so cute in his onesie! Glad to know he is back to his usual self.


----------

